# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  ما رايكم فى شركة FXOpen  هذا القسم برعاية    الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## be_cool

انا اتمنى ان احصل على رايكم فى شركة FXOpen يا تري حد تعامل معها او هل ليها سمعه طيبه وارجو الامانه والمصداقيه لان ربنا هيحاسب على الكلمه
تقبوا تحياتى
اخوكم محمد جمال

----------


## ابن غزة هاشم

عزيزي كان في موضوع سابق يسأل نفس السؤال اطلع عليه  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t67090.html

----------


## Unknown

لا انصحك بها فقد ذهبت لمقرهم في القاهرة ولم استريح لهم ولا لكلامهم ولم اسمع من يشكر فيهم من قبل .. خليك في المضمون احسن  :013:   تحياتي وبالتوفيق  :Eh S(7):

----------


## be_cool

شكرا يا اخوانى انا قرات الموضوع المفتوح من قبل 
انا سوالى لانهم عندهم ازواج كتيره وحساب صغير كنت اتمنى النقاش يكبر حتى نعرف الحقيقه بس  راي الاعضاء فى اللنك الاخر وافى
شكرا جدا على تعبكم

----------


## hamada4x

فى الحقيقة انا كنت فاتح موضوع بسأل فية عن الشركة دى والاستاذ سمير صيام مشكور بعتلى 4 روابط بيتكلمو عن الشركة قريتهم كلهم ووجدت 2 بس بيشكروا فيها جدا وحوالى 15 واحد بيقولوا عليها نصابة فطبعا خدت براى الاغلبية

----------


## be_cool

شكرا استاذ حماده على ردك وفعلا انا لغيت فكره هذه الشركه 
يا ريت المتداول يتعاقد مع شركات اكتر علشان الفرص المنافسه تكتر

----------


## Amer.M

أنصحك بالتروي في اختيار البروكر أخي الفاضل...

----------


## 7Billion Dollar

شركة نصب و احتيال

----------

